# Guardia del Vehículo ?



## Ricardo Tavares

Hola a todos !

Deve ser uma pergunta ridícula, mas qual seria a expressão equivalente em espanhol para "guarda de veículo" ?  seria "guardia de vehículo"?

O Google não mostrou nada ...

Grato.


----------



## spielenschach

gurada - guardia
veículo - vehículo

Quanto amim penso que está certo.
aguardemos que um espanhol confirme.


----------



## Naticruz

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Hola a todos !
> 
> Deve ser uma pergunta ridícula, mas qual seria a expressão equivalente em espanhol para "guarda de veículo" ? seria "guardia de vehículo"?
> 
> O Google não mostrou nada ...
> 
> Grato.


 
Olá Ricardo

Se com «guarda de veículo» pretendes dizer o local onde se guarda o carro, a resposta é esta:

*garaje**.*

(Del fr. _garage_).


*1. *m. Local destinado a guardar automóviles.
*2. *m. Taller de reparación de vehículos.
*3. *m._ P. Rico._ *gasolinera* (‖ establecimiento donde se vende gasolina).

Podes explicar-te um poco mais?

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Um abraço de Naticruz-Portugal_


----------



## Vanda

Oi Naticruz, Ricardo não se refere à garagem, mas à *pessoa q*ue guarda o veículo.


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Oi Naticruz, Ricardo não se refere à garagem, mas à *pessoa q*ue guarda o veículo.


 
Olá Vanda

De facto tive, e ainda tenho, dúvidas sobre o realmente pretendido pelo Amigo Ricardo porque aqui, em Portugal, não conheço ninguém que se dedique a guardar veículos.

Agora, o que há, nos parques de estacionamento públicos, é arrumadores que, dum modo geral, também vigiam os carros.

Se é a isso que o nosso amigo se refere, em espanhol tem o nome de «aparca coches»

Obrigada pelo teu esclarecimento. Um abraço da

Naticruz


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Nati, é que o Ricardo se esqueceu de acrescentar que é uma coisa muito comum no Brasil. Acredito que ele esteja mesmo se referindo ao guarda/ pessoa, uma vez que ele não especificou; viu, Ricardo?


----------



## olivinha

Olá.
Na Espanha, se chama guarda coches.
O

EDIT: Opa, acabei de checar no RAE e se escreve junto:


> *guardacoches.*
> *1. m. Persona que aparca y vigila los automóviles a la puerta de algunos establecimientos.*


----------



## Naticruz

olivinha said:


> Olá.
> Na Espanha, se chama guarda coches.
> O
> 
> EDIT: Opa, acabei de checar no RAE e se escreve junto:


 
Olá Olivinha

A tua resposta fez-me pensar que talvez aparcacoches tivesse a sua grafia numa só palavra. «Un vistazo» ao DRAE e eis que lá estava.

*aparcacoches**.*


*1. *com. Persona que en hoteles, restaurantes y otros establecimientos públicos se encarga de aparcar los vehículos de los clientes y de devolvérselos a la salida.

Um abraço da 
Naticruz


----------



## Mangato

O aparcacoches é o equivalente ao manobrista brasileiro.
Cumprimentos.

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ah, Nati, é que o Ricardo se esqueceu de acrescentar que é uma coisa muito comum no Brasil. Acredito que ele esteja mesmo se referindo ao guarda/ pessoa, uma vez que ele não especificou; viu, Ricardo?


Desculpem-me....Acho que armei a maior confusão em razão da falta de esclarecimentos sobre o que realmente procurava. 
Na verdade não se trata de uma pessoa que guarda veículos, tipo manobristas ou aparcacoches em espanhol.

O que necessito saber é algo mais relacionado à guarda de veículos. Vou tentar melhorar o contexto, o qual esclarece que o questionário usado nas propsotas de seguro de carros e que deve ser respondido pelo proponente ao seguro, possui algumas perguntas que são a base para a seguradora poder calcular o prêmio do seguro ou mesmo rejeitá-lo.

"El cuestionario normalmente utilizado para esta especie de seguro trae cuestiones relacionadas al conductor, a la utilización del vehículo (comercial o apenas para paseo), a la *protección* del mismo (garaje o estacionamiento en la calle), a la existencia de alarma, kilometraje anual, entre otras."

Eu acabei traduzindo "à guarda do mesmo" por "protección del mismo", por pura falta de uma expressão melhor. Pensei também em "bodegaje", mas acho que bodegaje denota uma transação de guardar o veículo em troca de algum dinheiro, o que entendo não ser o caso. Então desisti.

Se alguém tiver uma expressão melhor em espanhol eu serei muito grato.

Abraço e obrigado pelas sugestões.


----------



## Mangato

Ahora entendí.

Para fijar las primas de las pólizas de seguros suelen realizar una encuesta con diversos apartados. Uno de ellos es sobre la *protección del vehículo*.

Pernocta en
- La calle
- En garaje privado
- En garaje comunitario
- En garaje vigilado

Creo que tal como dices, protección del vehículo (contra robo) es perfecto

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gracias, pero creo que protección es una palabra genérica. Quisiera saber si existe una palabra para substituir la que usamos en português, para la "*guarda *do veículo" Me parece que sí la hay, pero no viene a la cabeza. Por ello estaba solicitando la ayuda de los amigos foreros, nativos del idioma español.
Primeramente yo pensé que habría la traduccion literal "guardia de vehículo", pero googleando no encontré nada....


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Gracias, pero creo que protección es una palabra genérica. Quisiera saber si existe una palabra para substituir la que usamos en português, para la "*guarda *do veículo" Me parece que sí la hay, pero no viene a la cabeza. Por ello estaba solicitando la ayuda de los amigos foreros, nativos del idioma español.
> Primeramente yo pensé que habría la traduccion literal "guardia de vehículo", pero googleando no encontré nada....


 
Creo que te dodría valer *custodia del vehículo.*  G_uardia de vehículo_, en España es una expresión sin sentido. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Creo que te dodría valer *custodia del vehículo.*  G_uardia de vehículo_, en España es una expresión sin sentido.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG



Custodia....me parece excelente. Muchas Gracias, Mangato !


----------



## Tomby

*Custodia de vehículo* me parece una excelente expresión. No obstante, en Barcelona es bastante habitual decir (en español) "*pupilaje de vehículo*", "*coches a pupilaje*", etc., es decir, que hay un guarda encargado de vigilar el vehículo.
¡Saludos!


----------

